# Manual



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

Do manual quads work good for plow side walks or no?


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

I run a manual quad and it does great. Not sure if there is a real pushing difference other then beeing able to run a lower gear. I would say it is pretty much up to you.


----------

